

Lisp Hackers Hit Another Startup Homerun (Flektor) - nickb
http://www.xxeo.com/archives/2007/07/18/lisp-hackers-hit-another-startup-homerun.html

======
vegashacker
I'm really glad I saw this post. I read the original article about Flektor
posted on YC today and was really intrigued. So I'm glad that this author made
the connection for me to that Lisp company purchased by Sony.

For those who don't read the article, note that it says, "Who knows if they
used Lisp at Flektor, but I definitely need to check out their product now to
see what the quality level is like." So anyone know which language(s) they
used?

~~~
barrettcolin
techcrunch mentioned "...Flektor is custom code built on Flex..." in this
article :

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/15/myspace-to-acquire-
flek...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/15/myspace-to-acquire-flek..).

Which one might take to imply at least a healthy chunk of it is
Flash/Flex/Actionscript.

------
omouse
Any bets as to which language this will be re-written in if/when they get
bought out? :P

~~~
nickb
Hehe... good point. I'm always reminded how Yahoo rewrote ViaWeb after they
bought it. Silly stuff...

